# Boise Idaho Vintage Swap June 5th, 2022



## Lookn4bikes (May 2, 2022)

Vintage bicycle swap meet in Boise, Idaho. Sunday June 5th, 2022. Free event for buyers and sellers.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 22, 2022)

Two weeks away. Stop by if you are in the area.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 29, 2022)

One week away! Weather is looking mild. The Alpenhaus will be serving Brats and beers!


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Nice


----------



## bobcycles (May 30, 2022)

any pix or highlights from last year?


----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 30, 2022)

Post in thread 'Boise Idaho Sunday June 6th, 2021 Swap Meet!' Post in thread 'Boise Idaho Sunday June 6th, 2021 Swap Meet!' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/boise-idaho-sunday-june-6th-2021-swap-meet.190947/post-1303517

I'll try to dig up some more.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 5, 2022)

Rain made for low turnout but we still had a good time. Some bikes and parts swirled around.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 6, 2022)

View attachment 1641339

View attachment 1641341


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 6, 2022)




----------

